# 2019 license



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

What are the non resident license prices for Ohio this upcoming season? Thanks


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Annual license= $180.96
Deer permit=$76.96


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Did they increase, was $146.12, $41.60, per ODNR website?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Pooch said:


> Did they increase, was $146.12, $41.60, per ODNR website?


Yes


----------

